

Turkish security researcher claims responsibility for Apple dev center hack - braum
http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/22/turkish-researcher-apple-hack/

======
txutxu
Maybe you don't like the disclosure style.

Maybe you don't like the place of the heart where he was born.

Maybe you wouldn't like to be him, neither his procedures.

Meh, even I dislike the O.S. he uses.

But anyway, the fact is there. And I will not be the one who kills the
messenger.

Bravo, "Turkish security researcher".

------
millerm
"Security researcher" who needs to learn a lot about ethics and just proper
procedure. It's already been said, but it's pretty lame to grab all those
accounts, then make a video of some of the data and display it to the world.
Poor form, Sir. Poor form.

~~~
josh2600
I agree. Everything about this stinks.

Further, I'm not one to put folks into stereotypes based upon where they're
from, but I do note the exceptional security violation earlier this year
related to the Google Certificate being compromised by a Turkish ISP. Not that
the two are related, but that's my most recent thought with respect to Turkish
Security research.

~~~
theboywho
> I'm not one to put folks into stereotypes based upon where they're from

You are definitely putting folks into stereotypes based upon where they're
from.

This was probably not ethical, but he sure could have been anyone in the
world.

The probability that a certain person be "unethical" is independent of any
other characteristic of that person.

~~~
josh2600
Look I don't want to open a can of worms but my original comment is dead or
I'd edit it.

I did not mean that because one Turkish company did something untoward it
automatically colors all Turkish people. I only meant that the most recent
piece of news about Turkey with respect to computer security was the
certificate incident. If that's worthy of pitchforks so be it, but I hardly
think it's racist.

To be clear, I am not saying all Turkish security researchers are evil
criminals bent on world domination. I am saying that the most recent piece of
news I can I recall about security in Turkey was the issue with the google
cert.

~~~
muhuk
I am Turkish, and I am more of a nationalist than my friends. But I fail to
see how josh2600's comment is racist. Are those not facts? Was it implying
something that I missed?

~~~
josh2600
Don't ever mention anyone's ethnicity on the Internet. Lesson learned.

Nothing I said was inaccurate, the folks on HN just didn't like how I said it.

------
michaelwww
Turkish security researcher Ibrahim Balic hacked my facebook the other night
and posted some drunk ramblings. That guy is a real pistol when he drinks.

------
gojomo
One possibility: his report made Apple aware of a hole that someone else was
exploiting more deeply.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I've wondered about this as well. Its possible his behavior showed them the
pattern and then when they went through their logs they saw more of it from
before he started. Or they could just be in a delayed reaction mode.

------
akadien
He didn't discover a vulnerability. He hacked Apple, got scared, and tried to
save his ass.

~~~
kiiski
How do you hack something without discovering a vulnerability? Assuming that
there are no known vulnerabilities.

~~~
akadien
Ok, technically you are correct. Good job. What I meant is he wasn't hacking
benevolently to discover vulnerabilities to promote world peace and economic
development for poor orphans and endangered species.

~~~
kiiski
But what exactly is different between this guy and some benevolent hacker?
According to the linked article, the storyline sounds pretty much like the old
"someone hacks a big corporation and tries to inform then, but gets ignored or
accused of crime".

~~~
akadien
The difference is intent.

~~~
kiiski
There is no way for us to know the intent. Shouldn't we just look at the
actions? Was the stolen data misused somehow in this case? The article does
not say so.

------
narzac
Check out his early interview,
[http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25369117/](http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25369117/),
I think he wanna be famous :P

------
briandear
At least it wasn't that annoying Kaspersky nut, We never would have heard the
end of it.

~~~
AsymetricCom
I guess nuts make the best antivirus.

